# Coughing/choking and milk out the nose



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

My DD is 2.5 weeks old. She's been coughing and choking during nursing, and earlier today had milk come out her nose. It's only at the beginning- is this over active letdown? I had oversupply with my first, but it never seemed to bother her.


----------



## taterbug1999 (May 5, 2006)

Sounds like it may be. Keep an eye on it though. My ds started out that way and OAL was just one of our issues. He ended up having lots of tummy problems too. And the milk out the nose was a sign of reflux brought on by malfunctioning tummy valves. So just be watchful for changes. Other than complications- if it is OAL then when you here her start to sputter remove her from the breast and express into a diaper or burp cloth until the flow lets up. Then return her to the breast and see if that helps. I had to feed only one breast at a feeding for quite a while to get my breasts to regulate and not choke ds to death. Now dd was whole different kid. I had boat loads of milk and she's chug chug chug and then choose one whole feeding a day to happily barf up all over, smiling the whole time. She ended up being super easy babe and ds was super high maintenance







. Hang in there and HTH!


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

my ped said reflux is common and it does sound like it's a forceful letdown. If you can, try pumping or expressing just a tiny bit before latching baby on - should be a little more gentle that way. My ds had this issue but it is much better now at 3.5 months old.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I think I wrote a post very similar to yours a little over 2 years ago. I had this exact same thing with my DS (and with my DD1 had tons of milk but she didn't seem to have a problem with it). Whenever my letdown would occur he would gag, choke, and sometimes milk would come out his nose. He didn't vomit though, just would gag and choke and break off the breast for a breath. What I did was when I would feel my letdown was coming I would break DS off and letdown into a towel then reattach him. As they get older they are more able to handle the letdown but in the beginning they have a tough time. Here's also some suggestions from kellymom.com on forceful letdown.


----------



## Uma'sMom (Mar 4, 2007)

it sounds to me it is reflux. My daughter had it up to her 6m and now she is great, but at the begining she choked and gaged and vomit (trough mouth and nose). A good way to help your baby is to feed a little bit at a time. And do not get scared.
Good luck.
martha


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

It sounds like either oversupply to me as well. What are her poops like? Since you experienced oversupply with your first, you probably know what to look for.

It could also be reflux, which has very similar signs as oversupply. The difference: a baby with reflux will not gain weight; a baby dealing with oversupply will.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I recommend the kellymom page too.

Another sign of oversupply/letdown is green watery poo which can also be fizzy. Vomiting very watery milk between feeds or just after feeding was also a sign for us.

Slowing down supply by block feeding really made a difference and we are still doing it at 8 months. If I switch sides more often than I should her poo gets very watery again - I only know this because we ec!


----------



## mom2keira (May 14, 2007)

I had OAL and nursing just one side per feeding really helped!


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

my babe did the same thing for a couple of days around 3 wks old. I am not sure what it was but it hasn't happened again...maybe a combo of fast let down and baby still learning to regulate her sucking patterns? she let go of the breast on her own and then reattached after she got a couple breaths.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks all! I have been block feeding because her poops were initially green. That solved that (unless I forget). I hadn't even thought of reflux- I'll have to watch this and see how she gains.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds like it...my son had that problem...i would just express with my hands for a minute or two and then put him back on. sometimes if my dp was around i would pump a little first before a feeed, but that can be really crappy if your dc is hungry and waiting. also have heard about feeding them so that they are higher than the milk flow, maybe on top of the boob rather than the boob dangling (my boobs dangle these days







don't know about yours!) down on them. good luck. my son seemed to be able to deal with it after a while, and i think my milk supply adjusted to fit him after a bit.


----------

